# May 26 & 27 Gigs?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Might as well start a weekly tradition.


My band (Frozen Rotten) is playing at the McKellar in Glencoe on Friday night.

evilGuitar:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Not a gig but there is a lot going on at Music Stop on those days. Reps from all the companies that supply them will be there. Its gonna be a mini Namm . Reviews are promissed.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Make use of the calendar as well boy's. That way we can see whats on for the weekends and such


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Make use of the calendar as well boy's. That way we can see whats on for the weekends and such


I didn't become "Ultimate Guitar Lord" using the calendar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Congats Lord... :rockon2:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

When can I start making my own custom status?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My band, Tommyknockers is playing the Norfolk Inn in Simcoe, this Friday and Saturday nights.

Resistance is futile.


To all the bands who are gigging this weekend, have a great one.


www.tmkb.com


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

SinCron said:


> When can I start making my own custom status?


...ouch...


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I didn't become "Ultimate Guitar Lord" using the calendar.


lol

what's higher than ultimate guitar lord? because people are going to have 10000 posts, and they're going to be the same rank as somebody with 201...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> lol
> 
> what's higher than ultimate guitar lord? because people are going to have 10000 posts, and they're going to be the same rank as somebody with 201...


I suppose that's meaningful if you value quantity over quality.


----------

